# my thoughts on killifish and pea puffers



## banx (Jan 19, 2012)

so after a very long vacation from the hobby i'm back with a planted 25g..... thanks to grete_j and ursus sapien I was able to properly identify the killi I had. this is a species i've never had the opportunity to own.

I'm so pleased that I introduced this killi and a female into my tank. this Fundulopanchax gardneri is one amazing little bastard. he eats blood worms out of hands, always looks stellar, and basically swims around like he owns the place. I've also been lucky enough to watch them get a little frisky and bust out a few mating rituals. I've read that other killis are difficult to keep, but the beauty of this fish would be worth the effort.

now these pea puffers, i have 2..... one is significantly smaller than the other. it also has far more blue in its skin and eyes and bullies the larger one. now what is suprising is how much the smaller one bullies the other one. its hilarious.

they aren't fin nippers......... not yet at least. is this as uncommon as I read online? they seem to respect their tank mates. whats hilarious is the little puffer will share bloodworms with the killi a la 'lady and the tramp' I really need to get a pic of this. 

however, I'm beggining to feel that the novelty of these little guys will wear off faster than the killi. so to all you past and present pea puffer owners, how long was your 'keep' with these guys?

cheers


----------

